# I'll miss you my friend



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

My son just came over to visit and he told me that Hunter was put to sleep monday...Hunter was the first golden I had ever owned and it was because of him I fell in love with the breed!! when I left the ex I had to leave Gunner behind(no money-no place to live),but that dog never left my mind..I even had visitation with him once and awhile where he would get to spend the weekend with me.
Gunner kinda reminds me of Hunter, he always made me laugh, I've been fortunate to own two very silly dogs.
I recall one day, beautiful out so I decided to walk to school so my kids could walk home with Hunter and me...well Hunter had his nose to the ground sniffing along the way and all of a sudden he happened to look up and saw the biggest animal he had ever seen in his life(it was a cow and Hunter was only 4mos.old at the time) well to make a story short I didn't get a chance to walk to school to pick up my kids because Hunter had slipped right out of his collar and was @ our front door in a matter of seconds, crying to get in!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of handsome Hunter. He sounds like he was a funny dog and kept you entertained. It is nice to have those good memories to help with the pain. 
RUN FREE SWEET HUNTER!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

A nice way to remember Hunter.... as a puppy. Even though he wasn't with you full time it's still hard when you lose a friend. You and Hunter are in our thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

I am so very sorry about Hunter.


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your kindness, this is so hard I can't stop crying,,,the story my son told me when his dad took Hunter in will haunt me forever and I guess why it hurts extra bad is that a month ago I had asked the ex to let me know before he took Hunter in I needed a chance to say goodbye but I never got that chance


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Mine is almost 8 and I dread the day I'm faced with that. But great times right now so enjoy while we can.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Rest in peace, Hunter.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You have wonderful memories of Hunter, who is now playing with so many other beloved animals at the Bridge. I'm so sorry you were given a chance to say goodbye to your old friend. But he still knows you would have if you could.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunter and that you didn't get to physically say goodbye to him. I am sure that in his heart he knows that you loved him and will miss him He will remain in your heart and walk with you on silent golden paws.

Run free and sleep softly Hunter


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss, when you lost him to divorce and now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and I understand completely the pain and sadness you are feeling. I had a very similar experience to yours an ironically his name was Hunter too. 

I posted a thread about my sweet Hunter here last March: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30943

Perhaps it will give you some comfort to know that these things happen to others too. I remember being upset that I didn't get to say good-bye either but I know that our Hunter's are both running and playing at Rainbow Bridge until we meet them again.

Godspeed to your sweet angel Hunter...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss of Hunter
RIP Hunter


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

RIP Hunter. I'm sorr for your loss.


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you Angel Kody. went back and read that thread, how heartbreaking, here I am crying again for the love of all our goldens that have passed. Thanks once again and hugs{{hugs}} to you and yours


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. I hope your memories comfort you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Hunter.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you in your loss of Hunter. He was a handsome boy! Rest in Peace Hunter!
.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Am So Sorry You Did Not Get To Say Bye To That Old Boy. He Had A Long Life But Ni Matter How Long They Are Vwith Us, It Is Never Long Enough. My Hunter Was 4 Years And 3 Days Short Of 2 Months When I Lost Him To Proheart6.*


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Hunter and not being able to say good-bye in person. You can still say your own private good-bye by going to a favorite place you used to share with something of Hunter's. He will be there and know.


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. It's good that he had a nice long life.


----------

